# Schools for children with Dyslexia



## summer2011

Hi
We are moving to Dubai in September. I am trying to find a school for my little girl going into year 2. The only issue is that her current school thinks she has dyslexia, but as she is too young to be tested all we have is an IEP. 
Can anyone recommend a good school that has a support system for children with learning difficulties as all the schools I have spoken to say they do but want her to sit entrance exams, which she has already done for one school but was declined a place due to the result.
thx


----------



## nozzaclaire6478

I looks around about 8 schools back in February and from what I can remember most had facilities to support young people with additional needs. I only visited schools with British curriculum though. I remember on the Wellington international school tour seeing a special room run by support staff but other than that I can't remember. I know I was surprised that not all the schools had TA's allocated to each class. My son has 2plus his teacher here in the uk but when he starts at his new school in Dubai in sept I think they have 1 TA shared between 2 classes. I only mention this as I know the TA's in my sons current school provide support for some of the children with additional needs, so this maybe something to bear in mind. I hope this helps and you manage to find a supportive school for your child!


----------



## summer2011

did your child have to sit entrance exams for his school? is this common practice in Dubai for all school?


----------



## nozzaclaire6478

I put together a pretty comprehensive info pack including 2school reports his last literacy and numeracy review at his current school, his reading record, examples of his work (Inc literacy numeracy, and a self portrait- apparently they can tell a lot from this??) a letter from his head mistress, passport sized photos etc.. he also attended all the tours. He has been offered a place at a school based on this information without an entrance exam, but I think it is common place to assess children in Dubai for most schools. My son may have to do a test when we arrive in a couple of months but we have nt been told this by the admissions secretary.

Sounds to me like your child maybe being discriminated against because of your disclosure of her disability. If she doesn't officially have a statement in place I would just keep quiet and then once she has a place, should she be struggling they would be obliged to provide the support. Bit sneaky I know but sometimes you have to jump through a few hoops to get what you want.


----------



## *spellbound*

summer2011 said:


> Hi
> We are moving to Dubai in September. I am trying to find a school for my little girl going into year 2. The only issue is that her current school thinks she has dyslexia, but as she is too young to be tested all we have is an IEP.
> Can anyone recommend a good school that has a support system for children with learning difficulties as all the schools I have spoken to say they do but want her to sit entrance exams, which she has already done for one school but was declined a place due to the result.
> thx


Hi there,

Saw your thread and wondered how you're getting on with schools as there isn't much time left until the end of the school year? 

I'm in the same position as you although my daughter has a diagnosis of ASD, and I have 2 other children to find places for. We've been trying for schools since end of April and still not having much luck. I'm having the dilemma now of whether to still move over in September or to stay in the UK until we find the places we need. We have an education placement consultant out there looking for us which might be worth considering yourself if you're struggling.

Hope it works out well for you!


----------



## summer2011

All the schools I have spoken to for year 2 entry in September want my daughter to sit an entrance exam. I have spoken to a couple of companies that do private tutoring but they want £60k a year (ha ha). 
I am sending all the schools that are not high pressure schools copies of my daughters reports/IEP's and they have said they would advise if there is a potential place for her so that when we come out in September we can get her to do entrance exams then. 
They have also advised if you have siblings it does push the others up on the waiting list.
Worse comes to worse we have a plan of what she should be learning and I or a tutor will do this with her until we can get a placement for her. 

It seems really difficult to get them into schools unless you are physically there to do exams and have the teachers assess them, good luck and if any of the school give me placement availability I will post them for you. This IS the most stressful part about moving!


----------



## *spellbound*

summer2011 said:


> All the schools I have spoken to for year 2 entry in September want my daughter to sit an entrance exam. I have spoken to a couple of companies that do private tutoring but they want £60k a year (ha ha).
> I am sending all the schools that are not high pressure schools copies of my daughters reports/IEP's and they have said they would advise if there is a potential place for her so that when we come out in September we can get her to do entrance exams then.
> They have also advised if you have siblings it does push the others up on the waiting list.
> Worse comes to worse we have a plan of what she should be learning and I or a tutor will do this with her until we can get a placement for her.
> 
> It seems really difficult to get them into schools unless you are physically there to do exams and have the teachers assess them, good luck and if any of the school give me placement availability I will post them for you. This IS the most stressful part about moving!


Tell me about it! The education consultant is doing all the hard work over there for me and I'm still frustrated by it all. We've been turned down by one school and I'm waiting to hear from another but it doesn't look good. I have been told that my daughter wouldn't need to sit an entrance exam but in order to be given a formal offer the school would want to see her in person to make sure that all her reports etc are accurate. I'll let you know when we get that far if it's the case! Still not sure how it works with each school but I'm getting the impression they can all pick and choose who they want.
Will keep you posted if I hear anything too! Good Luck.


----------

